
Guide to deciphering C declarations (2013) - userbinator
http://codinghighway.com/2013/12/29/the-absolute-definitive-guide-to-decipher-c-declarations/
======
WYSIMOLWYG
I've read all three books listed by the author ( _K &R, Expert C Programming -
Deep C Secrets, and C - A Reference Manual_), and although these really help
make sense of how C declarations work, the best "trick" that I've come across
is the Clockwise/Spiral Rule:
[http://c-faq.com/decl/spiral.anderson.html](http://c-faq.com/decl/spiral.anderson.html)

Someone showed me this trick right after college, and it has saved me in
numerous scenarios. That and [http://cdecl.org/](http://cdecl.org/)

